# It's going to take time



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, Today I am 10 days post RAI. For some reason my bisoprolol was not working as well these past couple of days. So my doctor gave me propranolol(10mg) twice a day..well that did not really slow my heart down. I just got off the phone with her and now she wants me to take two in the morning and two at night. The only draw back is she does not want my bp to get to low since its a normal 110/75 even with the Graves Disease. Although she said, it is all up to what I can handle..as far as my symptoms with the low arent bothering me. She told me that things should start looking up soon and that it's a long process and its going to take my body a long time to heal. I'm so ready to feel so much better. hugs2 Anyone on propranolol and if so how do you like it? I also have to take klonapin for anxiety...


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I took Propanolol for a few months and it did work for me. I also have a good BP and have Graves' and Hashi's but when I was at my worst I have horrible racing heart and the Propanolol did the job.

What I have learned is that with thyroid disease, you better learn patience. Nothing with these diseases is quick. It seems to take forever and some days the waiting around to feel better is a challenge. Hang in there!


----------



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you so much I have been on the propranolol for 2 days now..although earlier my heart was beating out of my chest..I am assuming that it may take time to work. I will call her soon if it does not. She did tell me that I could up my own dosage if neccessary, but to only up it 10mg a dosage, since she wrote my script fot 10mg tablets. I guess, in the back of my mind, I thought I would do RAI..and PRESTO> I'm cured!! LOL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Anyone on propranolol and if so how do you like it? I also have to take klonapin for anxiety...


You should begin feeling better in a few days. Propranolol will help by lowering your FT-3 and the klonapin is definitely an excellent chill pill so taking both should do the trick.


----------

